# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  PotBot, BrainBot and NanoPot, technology platform for medical marijuana, PotBotics, Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - PotBotics

----------


## Airicist

Article "PotBotics: Tailor-Made Medical Marijuana Treatment"
By identifying what effects different medical marijuana strains have on a particular patient and his symptoms, one biotech company could revolutionize the industry.

by Katie Rucke
June 18, 2014

----------


## Airicist

PotBotics: Innovating Medical Marijuana Technology

Published on Sep 9, 2014




> An introduction to the PotBotics technology offering. PotBotics is the first biotech company to blend robotics, artificial intelligence and cannabis research to streamline the prescription, cultivation and consumer cannabis selection process.

----------


## Airicist

PotBot on WPix 11

Published on Feb 23, 2015




> David Goldstein, CoFounder at PotBotics, discusses PotBot's features and the future of the cannabis industry.

----------


## Airicist

BrainBot Beta in San Francsisco with High Times Magazine

Published on Feb 23, 2015




> The PotBotics team visits San Francsisco to meet with Mike Sager of Esquire and demo BrainBot Beta.

----------


## Airicist

Robot sells marijuana in America

Published on Sep 29, 2015

----------

